#ubuntu-ca 2011-02-07
<KombuchaKip> http://dissolvethecrtc.ca
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<dscassel> Morning, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'Morning dscassel
<genii-around> Bleh. After shovelling slush for a couple hours this morning I need a chiropractor
<hakimsheriff> Hi all
<dscassel> Hi, hakimsheriff
<BluesKaj> you guys use aliases in ~/.bashrc ?
<BluesKaj> I have a few working , but they're right at the prompt . How do I get a password alias to work after the sudo aptitude etc prompt is run
<dscassel> BluesKaj: You mean use an alias for your password?
<dscassel> I don't think you can...
<dscassel> (It's also not an especially good idea...)
<BluesKaj> yeah dscassel , I've heard ppl mention using a pw alias so they don't have to type it evertime they do sudo
<BluesKaj> dscassel, I'm the only user on this pc . it's just wifey and I here ...our kids are grown and gone and the grandkids are far away as well
<dscassel> The idea of storing my password in clear text on my harddrive makes me cringe a bit, is all.
<genii-around> BluesKaj: You could conceivably do something like set variable SUDO_ASKPASS to a script which outputs automatically the password and then set sudo command to always be called with -A
<BluesKaj> genii-around,in ~/.bashrc ?
<genii-around> BluesKaj: I think I'd set the ASKPASS in rc.local, then the sudo alias in the bashr
<genii-around> c*bashrc
<BluesKaj> right  genii-around , I'll try that, thanks :)
<dscassel> Have a look at the /etc/sudoers file. You can turn off the password prompt altogether, or for a limited set of commands.
<dscassel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<genii-around> dscassel: Yes, I've often thought *buntu should have "sudo su" for instance an entry disabling it there
<BluesKaj> ahh, thanks dscassel
#ubuntu-ca 2011-02-08
<BluesKaj> Howdy
 * genii-around sips
<BluesKaj> hi genii-around
<genii-around> hiya BluesKaj
 * BluesKaj contemplates going for a walk in -12c temps ...not real cold for this area but still have to pull on the longjohns :P
<genii-around> I like it when the snow is nice and crunchy at those temps
<IMOTHEP> bonjour
<IMOTHEP> sur ce canal vous vous exprimez en français ou en anglais ? sur ce canal vous vous exprimer en français ou en anglais ? //on the channel you speak French or English?
<BluesKaj> heh, no patience
<dscassel> It's possible they just read /topic.
<genii-around> I idly wonder if they went to #ubuntu-qc ;)
<BluesKaj> nope,not there
<genii-around> je mal dans francais
<dscassel> genii-around: I'm sure you know this already, but CRTC is asking for "feedback" on UBB from ISPs again: http://crtc.gc.ca/eng/archive/2011/2011-77.htm
<genii-around> dscassel: The boss was saying he wanted another emergency meeting, maybe this is whats on our agenda. Though I hadn't heard about it til now
<genii-around> Thanks for the link
<dscassel> np
<dscassel> Good luck. :)
<johanbr_> On the UBB question, it amazes me how many media commentators really don't understand the issues
<johanbr_> It makes me wonder if they are equally clueless on other things, which I know less about myself
<dscassel> johanbr_: scary, isn't it?
<johanbr_> yep :(
<BluesKaj> the "capitalist" types who think we're "America jr " here in Canada are agreeing with the pay-for-use approach and let the small ISPs fall by the wayside to Ogilopolies , are the problem ...Kevinb O'leary and Abdrew Coyne are spouting that philosophy all over the CBC
<BluesKaj> correction : Kevin O'leary and Andrew Coyne
<johanbr_> I guess they think a markup of a few thousand percent is fair
<johanbr_> my girlfriend gets really annoyed whenever that business show with Kevin O'Leary and Amanda Lang happens to come on... she refers to it as "Beauty and the beast"
<dscassel> There's some of that sentiment on the local LUG mailing list too, suprisingly.
<dscassel> I'd have some sympathy for that argument if Bell wasn't so heavily subsidized by the government since its inception.
<johanbr_> even if it hadn't been, capitalism doesn't work so well when a few companies have a very long head start and competing with them would require enormous investments
<johanbr_> especially with something that's well on its way to becoming an essential service, if it isn't already
<BluesKaj> johanbr_ , he's a "put on" as we used say , he's just a rich bozo who's there to create controversy to attract those who love to hate
<johanbr_> yes, exactly... I hoped the CBC would be above that sort of thing
<BluesKaj> W don't have the population to run US style ISPs , subsidy is necessary in this country due to our small population. I this was the US I'd still be on dialup.
<BluesKaj> if this was
<BluesKaj> I was chatting with musician chat friend in New Mexico . a town of 8000 ppl with no cable tv or even a local ISP dialup service , so he uses satellite internet at 110$ / mos
<johanbr_> yikes
<johanbr_> but that must be pretty remote - I also have friends in a New Mexico town of about that size, and they have Comcast
<BluesKaj> johanbr_, well they're probly all on satellite , it's a retirement type town
<johanbr_> ahh...
<hakimsheriff> HI all
#ubuntu-ca 2011-02-09
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
#ubuntu-ca 2011-02-10
<BluesKaj> Hey
<s-fox> o/
<dscassel> Morning, all
<s-fox> Morning dscassel :)
<s-fox> How are you?
 * genii-around makes a strong pot of coffee and thinks about chipping ice off the sidewalk
<BluesKaj> genii-around, just throw some salt on it then cover it with snow
<BluesKaj> it'll melt in no time
<BluesKaj> but bare walks are dangerous in this weather ..a then film of ice is mor e dangerous then a bit of snow
<BluesKaj> a thin film
<gpc> or you could go the complete opposite way and toss a bucket of warm water on the sidewalk and in 20 minutes have yourself a mini skating rink
<gpc> :)
<BluesKaj> my neighbour has the drive way clear most of the time but the sun melts the snowband and the water runs on to the blck asphalt which absorbs heat causing more melting and then freezing when the sun sets ...really dangerous
<genii-around> BluesKaj: It's under 0 Fahrenheit so the salt is ineffective :(
 * BluesKaj checks the kb...or is it these damn bifocals
<BluesKaj> that's what the snow cover is for ..insulation
<genii-around> Ah, interesting
 * genii-around sips and watches another pedestrian with an open umbrella para-sail into traffic like an ice-boat
<BluesKaj> hehe
<gpc> genii-around: the rock salt will also give better traction on ice even if it is not melting
<BluesKaj> gpc, I'm 40mi  west of sudbury , where are you located
<BluesKaj> ?
<gpc> Montreal
<BluesKaj> aha , so you're used to cold as well
<gpc> indeed
<BluesKaj> some ppl use kitty litter for traction ,just don't use too much and not when it's mild ..tuns muddy
<BluesKaj> turns
<gpc> yeah, I have heard that. Cheaper to buy some sand and attracts less cats to your front steps
<genii-around> I actually just went next door to the Greyhound station and asked the security for a 5 gallon of sand and spread that out along with some salt. At least they might get some traction now
<dscassel> s-fox: Pretty good (sorry, meeting. :P)
<genii-around> It's about a 2-3 foot strip all along the curb that the city should have got
<s-fox> dscassel,  No problem.
<s-fox> I am glad you are okay.
<gpc> genii-around: if you were in the US you could go out and "slip" then sue the city
<s-fox> Goodbye.
 * genii-around spices up his coffee with a shot of whisky
<hakimsheriff> Hi all
#ubuntu-ca 2011-02-11
<ball> hello BobJonkman
<BobJonkman> Hello ball !
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<dscassel> Morning, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> morning dscassel , how's things today ?
<genii-around> http://torfree.net/ann/ubb.2011-44.html for anyone that's interested
<BluesKaj> genii-around, thanks ..I've been meaning to sign it , now I have :)
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Cool, every bit helps
<BluesKaj> yeah, genii-around I emailed the link to some friends who I know will sign as well
<genii-around> :)
<BluesKaj> aint the 'net great ...so far :)
<BluesKaj> even starts revolutions
<genii-around> We're still experiencing growing pains...
#ubuntu-ca 2011-02-12
<nefertiti> bonsoir à toutes et à tous
<nefertiti> si quelqu'un croise yangg merci de le remercier de ma part : son aide a été précieuse
<nefertiti> question concernant GRUB suivant configuration particulière : 2 hdd ; 3 Os ; 2 ubuntu (810 & 1010  +  Xp) ; Xp sur rack.. Suivant la nomemclature on dit de mettre le hdd où se trouve Grub en 1er sur le boot bios. Ce qui est logique. Mais
<nefertiti> que se passe t(il si l'on retire le rack . Comment réagit GRUB ? plante t'il ?
<nefertiti> si quelqu'un a déjà l'expérience, j'apprécierai qu'il la transmette
<gpc> nefertiti: si tu retire le HDD ou grub est installer, rien boot
<nefertiti> gpc on est d'accord sur ce point. Mais inversement si je retire le rack. Grub plante t'il parce qu'il lui manque un os ?
<gpc> bonne question, pas sure.
<nefertiti> Xp est l'Os placé sur le rack
<gpc> il ne devrait pas planter, ubuntu devrais booter to de meme
<gpc> peut etre demander dans #ubuntu-fr
<gpc> tou*
<nefertiti> gpc si je saisi bien ce que tu me dis : Grub ira  -  rires : j'en ai été banni parce que j'ai prouvé à modo qu'il disait des conneries. Faut jamais faire cela rires
<nefertiti> gpc donc Grub ne tient compte que de la présence de l'Os par défaut - celui qui se lance au bout d'un temps donné.  C'est bien ce que je dois comprendre ?
<gpc> oui
<nefertiti> gpc merci
<gpc> ben non
<gpc> mais si l' OS de default est present il devrait pas y avoir de probleme
<nefertiti> ok gpc merci beaucoup
<nefertiti> je te souhaite bonne journée ainsi qu'à la communauté
<NEFERTITI> gpc une dernière question : pour mettre Grub sur une partition spécifique à lui : combien d'espace sont préconisés ? je n'ai pas trouvé l'info sur les sites ou forum traitant de l'espace à attribuer
<gpc> aucune idee :)
<NEFERTITI> gpc 1 go te parait disproportionné ou bien au contraire c'est trop peu ?
<gpc> ca devrais suffir
<NEFERTITI> ok merci
<NEFERTITI> by
<NEFERTITI> e
<nefertiti> re bonjour
<nefertiti> toujours au sujet de GRUB est-il possible de programmer des changements dans le menu des Os ?
<BluesKaj> Hi Folks
#ubuntu-ca 2011-02-13
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<hakimsheriff> Hi people
<BluesKaj> hi hakimsheriff
<hakimsheriff> Just made my own irc channel : ##sheriff
<BluesKaj> hakimsheriff, for ?
<hakimsheriff> different topics everytime
<hakimsheriff> mostly if anyone needs to contact me
<hakimsheriff> and also for many of my online activities
<BluesKaj> IC
<hakimsheriff> "I see" said the blind man
<BluesKaj> hakimsheriff, I'll pretend I didn't see that remark :)
<hakimsheriff> why?
#ubuntu-ca 2012-02-06
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
#ubuntu-ca 2012-02-07
<khoover> hey guys, looking to set up an ssh tunnel over the net from my natty laptop to my vista home computer, for when i'm in uni. Mostly for gaming purposes. Just want the GUI, sound, and input passed along to my laptop, and there shouldn't be visual indicators of anything running on the home computer
<DarwinSurvivor> khoover: windows does not support SSH
<DarwinSurvivor> do you have another linux machine at home you can use for the tunel?
<DarwinSurvivor> btw, gaming over a remote connection will be VERY slow!
<DarwinSurvivor> What I would recommend (though not for fast-paced gaming) would be to ssh into a linux machine at home, then use port forwarding (ssh -L) to make your remote desktop to the vista machine secure
<DarwinSurvivor> that way only the ssh port of the linux machine is exposed and the windows machine remains 100% hidden
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<BotenAnna> grr i just installed ubuntu on my new laptop in a dual boot configuration and grub isn't coming up at all :(
<dscassel> BotenAnna: Love to help, but I'm a little swamped with work.
<dscassel> Have you asked #ubuntu?
<BotenAnna> im trying some wiki stuff :3
<BobJonkman> BotenAnna: I had to deal with grub problems last night.
<BobJonkman> What's happening on your laptop?
<BotenAnna> ohhhhhhhh i wonder if it's an efi thing
<BotenAnna> "The boot of your PC is in EFI mode, but no EFI partition was detected."
 * BobJonkman does not know from efi (yet)
<BotenAnna> yeah this is new for me too lol
<BotenAnna> ok so that's what that weird 1GB partition is
<BotenAnna> someone posted my exact situation on the buntu forums 15 hours ago with no response yet lol
<BotenAnna> *ubuntu
<khoover> DarwinSurvivor, dammit
<DarwinSurvivor> unless you set up a full-fledget VNC connection, windows can really only share stuff via remote-desktop. It's actually pretty much useless for remote connections
<DarwinSurvivor> other than gaming, what where you thinking of using the connection for?
<DarwinSurvivor> and most importantly: what is the *upload* speed of your home internet connection?
<BotenAnna> gaming over remote desktop is a pretty lol idea
<DarwinSurvivor> well, some games (monopoly, chess, etc) might work fine, but nothing that requires more than about 5-10fps on a FAST connection
<khoover> DarwinSurvivor, something around 7Mbps. and i see...
<DarwinSurvivor> khoover: that's probably your download speed, it's the *upload* speed that will kill you in remote-desktop situations
<khoover> no, that was upload
<DarwinSurvivor> if there is another linux machine (even a small laptop or something), you can easily set up remote-desktop to the vista machine through it using an ssh tunnel
<DarwinSurvivor> wow, I get like half a megabit upload :(
<DarwinSurvivor> that's your HOME upload speed?!?
<khoover> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1758638151.png yeah
<khoover> http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest#.TzGcU0bQiwo.google and for verification
<khoover> ...maybe not the second
<DarwinSurvivor> wow, lucky you!
<bregma> funny, my upload speed is about .7 MB/s
<khoover> I guess. XP how about the VNC connection, then?
<bregma> why not an RDP connection?
<DarwinSurvivor> vnc will set up a virtual network between multiple machines, that's fairly complicated and probably not what you need (that's for file sharing, etc)
<DarwinSurvivor> remote-desktop (RDP) simply lets you control the screen of the windows machine
<DarwinSurvivor> you can NOT do this in the background. It is an artificial limitation from Microsoft because non-corporate windows installations are only allowed to have 1 user at a time, so the remote user has to share with the one sitting at the desk
<DarwinSurvivor> bregma: MegaBytes?!?
<DarwinSurvivor> that puts you at the same as khoover
<bregma> that's 0.7, in case you missed the decimal point
<DarwinSurvivor> I get 0.33kbps (bits, not bytes)
<khoover> yeah, see, that's not going to work. cause my parents are going to shit bricks when they see the screen doing shit on its own
<khoover> although...if i use it in the middle of the day, shouldn't be too bad.
<DarwinSurvivor> khoover: or just leave the monitor turned off...
<khoover> DarwinSurvivor, my worry is when they turn the monitor on.
<DarwinSurvivor> khoover: well, as per Microsofts 1-user rule, you and your parents can not be logged in simultaneously, so you'd have to work something out with them
<DarwinSurvivor> good lord, my service provider doesn't even HAVE a plan over 3mbs upload....
<khoover> ehhhhhh...I guess. suppose even rdp would rule out online games. and sucks.
<khoover> just got fibre-to-the-home here, i think.
<khoover> hence why speeds are up nicely
<DarwinSurvivor> oh, wait, no, shaw does have up to 15Mbps uploads. Cheapest 5mbps is 100/5 for 84.90! good grief
<DarwinSurvivor> khoover: what games are you trying to play?
<khoover> let's see...evil genius, old DK-like from '06. Possibly dragon nest (MMORPG, action based). Anno 2070. and maaaaaaaaaaybe MapleStory...
<khoover> would be for Adobe's CS5.5 too. which'll be a whole other can of worms.
<DarwinSurvivor> well try a remote connection first. rdesktop should do it.
<khoover> wait, genii was here? O_O
<DarwinSurvivor> if that's not fast enough, consider trying some of the applications in wine. failing that there's always virtualbox
<DarwinSurvivor> NoCoffeeForYou :P
<khoover> welp, better head to the library.
<DarwinSurvivor> alright, let us know if you need help with RDP
<BotenAnna> http://askubuntu.com/questions/102350/how-do-i-dual-boot-ubuntu-11-10-and-windows-7-with-efi made an askubuntu with my problem :3
<BobJonkman> khoover, DarwinSurvivor: VNC has an option to blank the remote screen, so no worries if the monitor gets turned on.  RDP turns off the remote screen by default; I don't know of a way to turn it on
<BobJonkman> RDP allows access to the remote computer's files.  Ultra-VNC has a file transfer option http://uvnc.com
<BotenAnna> wow the world of EFI is absolute madness
<BotenAnna> i like, cannot find anything where i can conclusively say "yes! that! that is what i need to do!"
<BotenAnna> with or without about 10,000 steps attached to it
<DarwinSurvivor> BotenAnna: is it something specific to dual-boot or linux-on-efi in general?
<BotenAnna> kind of both? I can't really figure out where to even begin. I have Windows 7 EFI booting, how do I get a menu at boot where I pick whether to boot Windows or Ubuntu
<BotenAnna> I'm not even quite sure what I should be doing. The install didn't seem to do it so I guess I have to install something, but what? All the instructions for doing it manually that I've found are for 11.04
#ubuntu-ca 2012-02-08
<DarwinSurvivor> BotenAnna: do you possibly have secure-boot enabled?
<BotenAnna> DarwinSurvivor: don't THINK so but it's not impossible. it'd be in the BIOS options, right?
<DarwinSurvivor> well, (U)EFI options, but basically the same thing, yes (EFI replaces BIOS on new systems)
<DarwinSurvivor> so yes, that's where you should look
<BotenAnna> it does have UEFI/LEgcay Boot "Both" on
<DarwinSurvivor> try legacy
<BotenAnna> yeah thats what im trying
<BotenAnna> seems like giving up :X
<BotenAnna> ugh even legacy only mode just goes straight into windows
<Ultimoore> hello everyone
<Ultimoore> anyone here?
 * DarwinSurvivor is here
<Ultimoore> hi
<khoover> DarwinSurvivor, does remote desktop need a definite IP to connect to, over the net? And if so, any good script-ish things for windows that run silent?
<khoover> that'll send IP addresses to a DDNS server*
<BluesKaj> HIyas all
<bregma> Ubuntu Global Jam: 2nd-4th March
#ubuntu-ca 2012-02-09
<DarwinSurvivor> khoover: most routers (linksys) at least offer support for at least 1 ddns service, so check there first.
<DarwinSurvivor> Most ddns services also provide their own update software, so check with them (dyndns is pretty good).
<khoover> yes, but then it costs money most of the time. or at least, all of the ones my router supports cost money
<DarwinSurvivor> then try ddns, they offer 1 domain for free per account
<DarwinSurvivor> sorry "dyndns"
<DarwinSurvivor> oh, my bad, they don't offer that anymore (my account must have been grand-fathered)
<DarwinSurvivor> no-ip.com is fairly popular though and still has their free entry-level service (which includes everything you would need)
<DarwinSurvivor> the paid ones are for e-mail hosting, etc
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<BluesKaj> nvidia 7600gt on nvidia-current driver after the libc upgrade is running fine here
<BluesKaj> kubnuntu 12.04 , kde 4.8
<BluesKaj> oops wrong chan
<BotenAnna> i finally got dual boot to work but i wiped everything to do it
<BotenAnna> in case anyone is curious
#ubuntu-ca 2012-02-10
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<cyphermox> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi cyphermox
<pangolin> Not Ubuntu related but I think it affects Canadians and Ubuntu indirectly. http://openmedia.ca/news/canadians-rally-day-action-against-bill-c-11-internet-lockdown
#ubuntu-ca 2012-02-11
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<willwh> hi!
#ubuntu-ca 2012-02-12
<Ultimoore> hi everyone
<Ultimoore> so everyone excited for this Ubuntu TV?
<Ultimoore> so where is everyone from?
<Ultimoore> hi all
<Ultimoore> so where in canada is everyone from?
<Ultimoore> anyone talk on here?
<DarwinSurvivor> this channel kind of fluxuates in the way of activiy
<DarwinSurvivor> *activity
<DarwinSurvivor> not usually a lot of people online, but every so often it explodes :P
<DarwinSurvivor> I'm from Surrey, BC btw
<Ultimoore> ahhh
<Ultimoore> i'm from petawawa , on
<DarwinSurvivor> I think there's a few others in here from the ontario area
<Ultimoore> cool
<Ultimoore> what do you guys talk about mostly when on here?
<DarwinSurvivor> sometimes issues we're having, sometimes new people asking if hardware is compatible
<DarwinSurvivor> someone was in last week asking about RDP to a vista machine
<DarwinSurvivor> an of course there's always the completely unrelated stuff :P
<Ultimoore> cool
<Ultimoore> I was talking to Peter goodall who is working on the Ubuntu TV project and I told him to speed things up with production companies selling their products on Ubuntu One Store. that LoCo's should email indie production companies and get them to sell their stuff through UOS , thus reaching more consumers
<BluesKaj> 'morning all
#ubuntu-ca 2013-02-05
<Sky_Pod> 	Hey, I really need some layman's terms help. I tried installing Ubuntu alongside windows and it wound up screwing with my boot sequence. My monitor will not turn on until it defaults booting to Windows. I also can't access my BIOS now
<DarwinSurvivor> darn, missed that one
<DarwinSurvivor> hope he went to #ubuntu
<genii-around> Hey guys. The Free-Net got a bunch of decomissioned servers and NAS boxes donated to us which we are trying to sell to raise some money. These are all 19" rackmount. Mostly there are a crapload of Dell 1650 with Seagate Barracuda/Cheetah 36 or 73G drives. The NAS are mostly 3U which hold 16 SATA/SAS or 1U holding 3 SCSI
<genii-around> I'll probably post this to the mailing list as well.
<genii-around> There's also a bunch of misc stuff like old Cisco switches, loose SCSI U320 drives, PCI-X mixed-mode fibre cards with SC connectors, etc
<DarwinSurvivor> genii-around: I'm interrested in server cases and networking gear.
<DarwinSurvivor> I don't think I'm on the mailing list, will the details be posted anywhere else?
<genii-around> DarwinSurvivor:  I can give you a brief rundown here if you like
<DarwinSurvivor> alright
<genii-around> DarwinSurvivor: For networking gear, there is one fibre switch (Compaq StorageWorks SanSwitch 2/16 EL) , 4 x Cisco 2950, 1 x Cisco 3500 XL, 1 x Cisco RPS 300, 1 x Cisco 2950T, 2x Dell PowerConnect 2024
<genii-around> We have about 8-10 fibre cards ( multimode SC connectors, PCI-X ) also a crapload of cables. Some of the SAN are fibre as well ( 3x JetStor 516F )
<DarwinSurvivor> is the rps 300 a UPS?
<genii-around> DarwinSurvivor: Yes, for the 2950 and the 2950T
<DarwinSurvivor> ah, ok
<DarwinSurvivor> what kind of prices are you looking to sell them for?
<genii-around> DarwinSurvivor: About 10-15% off of current market value
<genii-around> We will also take a payment plan.
<DarwinSurvivor> ok, cool
<DarwinSurvivor> I'll need to look into them and see what my budget is like
<DarwinSurvivor> Is the 2950's the 12 or 24 port models?
<genii-around> DarwinSurvivor: All the 2950 are 24 port
<genii-around> ( well, the 2950T has the additional 2 Gb ports)
<DarwinSurvivor> cool
<DarwinSurvivor> yeah, I noticed that
<DarwinSurvivor> I think they usually use those 2 for the uplinks, which is handy
<DarwinSurvivor> is the 3500 XL the 8-port Gb version? (I can only find docs for the 3508G XL)
<genii-around> Yes, they were previously used to aggregate 3 groups of 8 100Mb ports up to another switch with both Gb and fibre connectors
<genii-around> DarwinSurvivor: The 3500 has 48 ports
<DarwinSurvivor> 10/100 or gigabit?
<genii-around> One sec I'll go look
<DarwinSurvivor> thanks
<genii-around> DarwinSurvivor: I can't tell. They have 3 LED per port however.
<DarwinSurvivor> that's ok
<DarwinSurvivor> thanks for the info
<genii-around> OK
<DarwinSurvivor> I'll do some more research tonight when I get home :)
<DarwinSurvivor> oh, are there any empty rack or san boxes? I have an ITX board with harddrives already but all stuffed into an ancient box
<genii-around> DarwinSurvivor: We have a lot of these JetStor 3U NAS boxes as well
<DarwinSurvivor> just the boxes, or mobo's included?
<genii-around> DarwinSurvivor: they are embedded devices already. Some are full of drives, some are half empty, some are completely empty.
<DarwinSurvivor> ok
<DarwinSurvivor> They're sata right
<genii-around> The older ones take like 8 SCSI drives, then there are some which take 16 SCSI or 16 SATA/SAS o
<DarwinSurvivor> ok, Might look into the 16xSATA ones, but I'll have to check some things first
<genii-around> The JetStor 516F take 16 SATA and have fibre out in back. The JetStor 416S takes 16 SCSI, has dual LVD SCSI out on back
<DarwinSurvivor> cool
<DarwinSurvivor> do they also have ethernet?
<genii-around> They are all 3U , and 22" deep
<DarwinSurvivor> I'm not really set up for fiber at the moment :(
<genii-around> DarwinSurvivor: No ethernet on those... we have some others though, let me go look at the backs
<DarwinSurvivor> k
<genii-around> DarwinSurvivor: The other units we have are 1U high and take 3 SCSI ( most already have 36 or 73 GB Seagate Cheeta in them ) ... those have 4 ethernet ports on the back
<DarwinSurvivor> hmm, darn
<genii-around> All the 3U which take 16 drives only have either fibre or SCSI at rear
<DarwinSurvivor> I was looking for something that took SATA with an ethernet (or even e-sata) on the back :(
<genii-around> Well, you could get one of the 16 bay with fibre, and then a second 1U with a SCSI card and multiple nic, hook them up that way
<DarwinSurvivor> actually, you mentioned fibre cards before. are those pci-e by any chance?
<genii-around> Sorry, with a fibre card, not a SCSI card....
<DarwinSurvivor> unfortunately my server only has 1 pci-e port on it
<DarwinSurvivor> if it's pci-e, i might be able to hook it up that way
<genii-around> DarwinSurvivor: All the ones I've yanked out so far have been 64 bit PCI-X
<DarwinSurvivor> ah
<DarwinSurvivor> well, I'll look into the switches at least
<genii-around> I've seen PCI-E fibre cards for sale before though, they are not that expensive ( like, $50 )
<DarwinSurvivor> hmmm, might be worth looking into then....
<DarwinSurvivor> well, I gotta go, but I'll get back to you tonight
<genii-around> DarwinSurvivor: Cool. I'll be online here for another hour
<genii-around> If not tonight then I'll be around tomorrow again all day anyways
<DarwinSurvivor> ok, I'm home all day tomorrow, so that should work
<genii-around> Cool.
#ubuntu-ca 2013-02-06
<BobJonkman> genii-around: Is the Free-Net still a healthy entity? All this surplus equipment doesn't mean Free-Net is being gutted, does it?
<genii-around> BobJonkman: They were donations TO the Free-Net not FROM it LOL. The company it came from is called Linuxsuite.org
<BobJonkman> Good, I thought that's what you meant.
<BobJonkman> So easy to type 'from' when you mean to type 'to'
<BobJonkman> Or vice-versa...
<genii-around> Hehe, yes.
<BobJonkman> Where's the Free-Net located?  I thought it was housed at Linuxcaffe
<BobJonkman> ...and I think Linuxcaffe is closed up (haven't been there since May or so)
<genii-around> BobJonkman: Nah, we're down here in a small office at 600 Bay. With some equipment in a rack at 151 Front
<genii-around> ( and some wires connecting the two places)
<BobJonkman> Hmm... You should host an "Ubuntu Hour and Free-Net Tour" one of these days...
<BobJonkman> Speaking of Ubuntu Hour, i wonder if Chaslinux has made reservations at Egg Roll King yet...
<genii-around> BobJonkman: I've asked the boss before about holding an Ubuntu Hour at the office but I always get a "No"... he feels it interferes with trying to get the volunteers on a task when they are in the office, plus some of them may decide to go be Ubuntu evangelists and then we'd be shorthanded.
<BobJonkman> genii-around: Too bad.
<BobJonkman> What kind of volunteer work needs to be done?
<genii-around> BobJonkman: Right now mostly going through old financial paperwork and getting all our old tax stuff sorted out back to 2006. But there are other things too, like tech support or answering phones, etc
<genii-around> There are no employees, everyone is a volunteer.
<BobJonkman> genii-around: Finance.  I don't even like to do my own finances.
<genii-around> Heh!
<genii-around> Anyhow, this is why we need to sell as much of this equipment as we can, the CRA is leaning on us for what they figure is all the back GST
 * genii-around slides DarwinSurvivor a coffee
<DarwinSurvivor> hey genii-around, been one of those tired days for sure!
<DarwinSurvivor> I'm just working on finishing up a project due tomorrow
<genii-around> Cool.
<DarwinSurvivor> I'll have to get back to you about the hardware later today
<genii-around> Or tomorrow, etc is fine... very busy for me too lately
<DarwinSurvivor> ok
<DarwinSurvivor> if anyone makes an offer on anything, let them go for it
<genii-around> OK. Probably we'll know more about who wants what stuff by middle of next week or so
#ubuntu-ca 2013-02-07
<dscassel> BobJonkman: did you get Randall's email about Global Jam?
 * genii-around makes more coffee
<dscassel> genii-around: Yeah, it's time for a break...
<genii-around> dscassel: Dunno if saw scroll from last couple days here... Free-Net got a bunch of decomissioned rackmount equipment we are trying to sell. I'll try to post a bit of a list to the mailinglist soon
<dscassel> genii-around: Interesting. I know Kwartzlab isn't hurting for servers, but I'm sure there are people who might be interested.
<genii-around> dscassel: There's also quite a few NAS full of drives, etc
<dscassel> Nice. Yeah, if you post to the ML, I can see if we're interested.
<DarwinSurvivor> How can I get signed up for the mailing list?
<genii-around> DarwinSurvivor: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-ca
<dscassel> Beat me to it. :)
<genii-around> I'll have a partial list tomorrow, and the rest probably Sat or Sun ( I'm still inventorying it)
<dscassel> Cool.
<DarwinSurvivor> thanks
<genii-around> DarwinSurvivor: You're welcome!
<DarwinSurvivor> Cool, I'm in :)
<BobJonkman> dscassel: I've added a bullet point to the next IRC agenda for Ubuntu Global Jam. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2013-02-28
<BobJonkman> The Saturday day for Global Jam (2 March) is my mom's birthday. Very likely I'll be out-of-town that day.
<dscassel> BobJonkman: Yeah, I don't have anything specifically planned, but that would've been my first free Saturday since Jan. 12. -_-;;;
#ubuntu-ca 2013-02-08
<cyphermox> dscassel: around?
<cyphermox> dscassel: I got approached by a Kevin Hughes who's organizing an event at Queen's Univeristy in Kingston, I was wondering if you had CDs we could ship them to help
<cyphermox> (and/or the banner / tablecloth for events)
<genii-around> That first list of hardware for sale will have to wait a day or two, all my time today and maybe some time tomorrow is being spent shovelling snow :(
#ubuntu-ca 2014-02-04
<willwh> hey guys :)
 * genii makes more coffee and passes the mugs around
<willwh> genii: :)
<willwh> am I just being daft?
<willwh> crontab -e
<willwh> 2 * * * * willwh /home/willwh/bash/player.sh
<willwh> I am tailing syslog and I don't see anything
<willwh> player.sh is executable (I'm using - logger "some stuff") - when I run it in the term it runs fine and I see my syslog entries
<willwh> but no dice with cron
<willwh> scratching my head
#ubuntu-ca 2014-02-05
<azend_> willwh: always check permissions of the file and parent directory
<azend_> permission level, user, and group
<azend_> you'd be surprised how many times I've fallen into problems caused by something as simple as this
<willwh> \
<willwh> azend_: thx, I don't have it running just yet either, that wasn't the prob
<willwh> it's really odd
<willwh> I just got home from work and going to relax and take another peek after some food :)
* BobJonkman changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<genii> Bleh, so much snow shovelling today
<willwh> hey guys
<willwh> can someone test this for me?
<willwh> should give you an image
<willwh> avconv -i "rtmp://161.obj.netromedia.net/worldmissionflash/worldmissionflash" -f image2 -vframes 1 stream1.jpg
<willwh> keeps failing on my box with no output... I get the startup lines from avconv
<willwh> and then nada
<willwh> and if I strace it, I don't know enough C to make sense :P
<willwh> it looks like it's timing out or something
<willwh> i.e. all I see is this:
<willwh> avconv version 0.8.9-6:0.8.9-1, Copyright (c) 2000-2013 the Libav developers built on Nov  3 2013 00:54:50 with gcc 4.7.2
<willwh> and then nada
<willwh> figured it out ;]
<willwh> feed I was connecting to was somewhat funky
<willwh> :]
#ubuntu-ca 2014-02-06
<BobJonkman> Glad it's solved. I know nothing of avconv
<willwh> BobJonkman: I use it daily :)
<willwh> if you ever need to, I'm probably a half decent person to prod
<willwh> btw - I know I've not been around for a while....
<willwh> working 100% in linux nowadays. LOVE IT :)
<willwh> my cheif complaint (which is almost funny) - Skype is a steaming pile of crap
<willwh> but it's almost a requirement in business
<willwh> and the latest linux builds are awful
<azend> I went to a job fair today and everyone is running windows :(
<azend> even CSIS
<johanbr> willwh: not sure if you know, but there are ways of interfacing skype with SIP, of various quality
<johanbr> azend: yes, sadly Canada is very windows-oriented
<johanbr> the major exception is probably academia
<azend> I'm a student and I don't agree with that
<azend> my program specializes in utilizing obscure windows only programs :)
<willwh> < scottish sys admin living in Canada
<willwh> lots of linux out here :P
<willwh> (west coast)
<willwh> also - bugger windows
<willwh> windows server just keeps getting worse :
<willwh> \
<willwh> also - am I going crazy or is everything google broken tonight?
<azend> willwh: just you :)
#ubuntu-ca 2014-02-07
<Seven_Six_Two> I have an encrypted home with opensuse. can I decrypt it with ubuntu?
<BobJonkman1> Seven_Six_Two: What kind of encryption? Ubuntu uses ecryptfs for home folder; LUKS for partition (whole disk) encryption.  I think btrfs may have its own encryption too
<Seven_Six_Two> luks
<Seven_Six_Two> I've had enough opensuse...
<azend> Seven_Six_Two: haha
<azend> well said
<genii> BobJonkman1: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/2701-trusty-tahr-toronto-release-party/   ..Had to put you as the contact since I don't appear on the dropdown list.
<BobJonkman1> Fixed that for you: You're listed as "mystic-scientist (Genii)". Also added it to the Trusty Tahr Release Parties global event
<BobJonkman1> I think it grabs contact names directly from Launchpad
<genii> BobJonkman1: Yeah, when I added it originally there was no global event to attach it to, jose in #ubuntu-locoteams added it just a little while ago
<genii> At least this time I didn't have the event ending before it was supposed to begin ;)
<BobJonkman1> Gotta ask someone to add an OpenDataDay global event too.
<BobJonkman1> Seems like the LoCo portal is underutilized. There are almost no events listed. Merely 25 upcoming events for all the Ubuntu  LoCos in the world is tiny
<genii> Yup :(
<azend> genii: that's because it's a pain to use :P
<genii> I actually don't find it so bad. Well, except for that time like stated, where the event was in a time warp situation
<azend> I think user ease of use is a lost art
<azend> and many interfaces suck because they didn't take part in a few simple principles
<azend> also, launchpad is so slow to log in to
<azend> :P
<azend> Actually, it wasn't bad that time
<azend> Usually it takes me at least 5 minutes and multiple tries to log in
<azend> usually it hangs as well
<genii> Yes, I do have issues with LP login system.. it's overly convoluted
<azend> *cough* http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/2704-ubuntu-hour-guelph/
<willwh> ey guys :D
<willwh> I should start something up here in Victoria
 * genii stares intently at willwh hoping to make him feel guilty for not starting something already!
<genii> ;)
<azend> Victoria, BC?
<willwh> yup
<willwh> genii: been having kids :P
<willwh> but that's all done now
<azend> Sorry mate but that might be a bit far of a drive to be home for work in the morning
<willwh> heh
<BobJonkman1> azend: Hoo Hah!
 * BobJonkman1 should set up an Ubuntu Hour in KW, since chaslinux seems to have fallen off  the face of the earth
<genii> IdleOne: Have you heard if -qc has anything planned?
<IdleOne> I haven't seen anything, but -qc has been rather dead lately
<IdleOne> Quebec City folk usually get something done for release, Montreal has been less active for about a year now
<azend> BobJonkman1: I wish there was a way for it to auto plan events for me
<azend> ;)
<BobJonkman1> You could put a year's worth of Ubuntu Hours in all at once.
<azend> Also, it would be cool if loco events could auto email the details to the loco team
<BobJonkman1> Not as a recurring event though.
<BobJonkman1> Unless there's some magic there I don't know about
<azend> BobJonkman1: it would be faster for me to write a script to do it :P
<BobJonkman1> Maybe I'll submit a feature request
<BobJonkman1> OK, I'll submit two feature requests
<azend> unfortunately I don't think it's a good a idea or at least one that requires further discussion
<azend> people have a tendency to drop off
<BobJonkman1> Recurring events, or auto-notification?
<azend> it's worse to have events planned with no one attending than to not have any events at all
<azend> recurring events
<azend> or it could require the event host to confirm the event each month
<BobJonkman1> As long as the organizer attends the event...
<azend> or a few weeks before the event is scheduled to happen
<BobJonkman1> I suspect most event organizers are more organized than we are
<azend> haha
<azend> some
<azend> I don't think all
<BobJonkman1> Of course, I'm shocked (shocked!) every time I see the ad hoc way that some places are running their events...
<azend> how so?
<BobJonkman1> Using a Wiki to plan events (that's not too bad)
<BobJonkman1> Using Doodle as their calendar
<IdleOne> BobJonkman1: hmm a 52 hour marathon sounds like it could be fun
<BobJonkman1> Making an announcement to a closed mailing lsit
<azend> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamPortal/API/
<azend> kewl
<BobJonkman1> IdleOne: 52 hours ???
<BobJonkman1> And then there's this: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/2705/detail/
<BobJonkman1> Open Data Day Hackathon at Kwartzlab in Kitchener
<IdleOne> <BobJonkman1> You could put a year's worth of Ubuntu Hours in all at once. <--- that is what I was commenting on
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> figure 1 hour per week
<BobJonkman1> IdleOne: I was thinking more of 1 hour per month
<BobJonkman1> But a 52 hour Ubuntu Marathon has a certain appeal
<IdleOne> that's no fun
<BobJonkman1> azend: Ubuntu Hour Guelph added to the WatCamp calendar: http://watcamp.com
<BobJonkman1> It'll filter to the top within a week of the event.
<BobJonkman1> Or you can view the entire calendar: https://www.google.com/calendar/htmlembed?src=nlkc39jt4p0nbc4pk9pj7p5fh0@group.calendar.google.com&ctz=America/New_York&wkst=1
<azend> BobJonkman1: awesome thanks
<BobJonkman1> Just sent an e-mail to chaslinux to see if he wants to put on an Ubuntu Hour on Thursday, 13 February
<BobJonkman1> And I should put something in for the next IRC/Video Chat meeting on the 27th
<BobJonkman1> Busy, busy
<genii> Heh. I'm imagining now a Circle of Friends logo with 3 hearts, for Valentines
<IdleOne> genii: you going to be at the Guelph release party?
<azend> IdleOne: That's coming up soon isn't it?
<azend> I should get my ass in gear :P
<IdleOne> azend: 2 weeks
<IdleOne> err
<IdleOne> wait
<azend> 2 months :P
<azend> afaik
<IdleOne> yeah
<azend> 14.04 will be in aprik
<IdleOne> think I was looking at the wrong link
<azend> end of april
<azend> IdleOne: I think you were looking at the one for Ubuntu Hour
<IdleOne> yup
<IdleOne> lol
<azend> but yes, you and genii should come out to both
<azend> :)
<azend> IdleOne: where are you from?
<IdleOne> I'm in Montreal
<genii> My main problem is transportation. I used to get free bus tickets from Greyhound but not any more :(
<IdleOne> coming out for 1 hour is not the best idea
<IdleOne> what is the link for the release party?
<azend> IdleOne: you should take the $.99 Megabus trip over to TO
<genii> Someone needs to invent matter transporters already....
<azend> IdleOne: there isn't on yet
<azend> genii: there are
<azend> they're just called cars :P
 * genii does an eye-roll
<IdleOne> he makes a good argument
<azend> matter transporting matter :o
<azend> It's an almost recursive argument
<azend> BobJonkman1: is the source for the locos tool open source?
<azend> also where can I find the issue tracker on launchpad
<BobJonkman1> azend Not sure what you mean by "locos tool"
<BobJonkman1> But I'll bet source is somewhere on Launchpad
<BobJonkman1> Each project has an issue tracker on Launchpad
<azend> the teams portal
<azend> http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<BobJonkman1> Start here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-team-portal/+filebug/+login
<BobJonkman1> (link at the bottom of the page you linked to)
<azend> I found it
<azend> BobJonkman1: thanks
<azend> never noticed that :P
<BobJonkman1> azend YW
<BobJonkman1> I haven't filed either of those feature requests yet...
<BobJonkman1> But if you do, then I'll +1 them
<BobJonkman1> About to put in an Ubuntu Hour Kitchener for the 13th. chaslinux is willing to run it, as long as I make the reservation, put the event in the LoCo portal, and send out the appropriate spammy messages.
<BobJonkman1> (Hm. That sounded snarkier than I meant it)
<BobJonkman1> Apologies to chaslinux, if you should be reading the logs :)
#ubuntu-ca 2014-02-08
<BobJonkman1> Wow. We went from zero to five events in seven hours
<BobJonkman1> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ca/
<BobJonkman1> Hi Aruna!
<BobJonkman1> catch the backscroll on the irclogs at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/02/07/%23ubuntu-ca.html#t17:03
<aruna> will do thanks bob
<azend> aruna: then you might want to host an event as well
<aruna> azend: am thinking about it :)
<azend> my friend may have just found the best game ever
<azend> https://code.google.com/p/rpgfs/
<KombuchaKip> Avaneya in Canadian media again: http://www.peacearchnews.com/business/244420731.html
<IdleOne> nice stuff KombuchaKip :)
<KombuchaKip> IdleOne: Thanks man. Feel free to idle with us in #avaneya.
 * genii sips and waits for the plumbers to arrive at work
<IdleOne> Justine and Chloe Dufour-Lapointe take Gold and Silver in Women's moguls
<IdleOne> Sisters from Montreal :)
<genii> Woooooo!
<genii> Too bad the third sister didn't get bronze but that would have been too over the top :)
<IdleOne> it would have been freaking awesome
<genii> Wickenheiser was on a roll against the Swiss this morning too
<IdleOne> Canada is second overall in medals behind Norway
 * genii does a little jig
<genii> Just dealing on and off with the plumbers here at work today, excuse the lag :)
#ubuntu-ca 2014-02-09
<azend> talk about sibling rivalry
<willwh> Norway killin' it
#ubuntu-ca 2017-02-06
<Guest57458> hey guys im new to ubuntu and came across the canadian ubuntu team online, anyone have any suggestions on where to begin?
#ubuntu-ca 2017-02-08
<genii> If anyone wants an eBay "$10 off $75+" code for Newegg Canada let me know, not like I'm going to use it before the Feb 13th expiry date
